# Pb Safari / Contenu web safari a quitté de manière imprévue"



## semhad (30 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir, 

Comme le titre l'indique j'ai un problème avec mon moteur de recherche safari.
Dès que j'ouvre l'application, je n'ai à peine le temps de faire un recherche, cliquer sur préférences, etc que la fenêtre se ferme toute seule avec le message suivant :

"Contenu web safari a quitté de manière imprévue"

J'ai eu pour la première fois ce problème vendredi dernier mais il m'a suffit de réinitialiser safari pour que tout redevienne normal. Mais désormais non. J'ai lu plusieurs forums pour tenter de régler mon problème, j'ai notamment :

- vérifier et réparer les autorisations avec l'utilitaire de disques.

- nettoyer les pc avec ccleaner et onyx

- J'ai firefox et j'ai pu constater que le problème ne venait que de l'application safari.

- J'ai ouvert une autre session pour tester, safari marche parfaitement dans la nouvelle 
session.

- Je n'ai aucunes extensions

J'ai signalé bien évidemment et voici le commentaire qu'on me donne :


```
Process:         WebProcess [564]
Path:            /System/Library/StagedFrameworks/Safari/WebKit2.framework/WebProcess.app/Contents/MacOS/WebProcess
Identifier:      com.apple.WebProcess
Version:         7536 (7536.29.13)
Build Info:      WebKit2-7536029013000000~1
Code Type:       X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:  ??? [1]

Date/Time:       2013-04-30 23:16:14.291 +0200
OS Version:      Mac OS X 10.7.5 (11G63)
Report Version:  9

Interval Since Last Report:          46240 sec
Crashes Since Last Report:           27
Per-App Interval Since Last Report:  4554 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report:   24
Anonymous UUID:                      17995E70-55E9-4B56-AE55-B13FD5B422F8

Crashed Thread:  0  Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Exception Type:  EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes: KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x0000000000000011

VM Regions Near 0x11:
--> 
    __TEXT                 000000010ab92000-000000010ab93000 [    4K] r-x/rwx SM=COW  /System/Library/StagedFrameworks/Safari/WebKit2.framework/WebProcess.app/Contents/MacOS/WebProcess

Application Specific Information:
objc[564]: garbage collection is OFF
Bundle controller class:
BrowserBundleController
 

Thread 0 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   com.apple.CoreText                0x00000001103fc05f TTableStore::CopyTable(unsigned int, TCFRetained<__CFData const*>&) + 185
1   com.apple.CoreText                0x00000001103fbd69 TBaseFont::CopyTable(unsigned int) const + 73
2   com.apple.CoreText                0x00000001103fbc8c TcmapTable::TcmapTable(TBaseFont const&) + 36
3   com.apple.CoreText                0x0000000110404555 TBaseFont::GetGlyphsForCharacters(unsigned short const*, unsigned short*, long) const + 41
4   com.apple.CoreText                0x000000011040f5c1 TUnicodeEncoder::EncodePortion(long, unsigned short const*, long, __CTFont const*) + 77
5   com.apple.CoreText                0x000000011040f556 TUnicodeEncoder::Encode(CFRange) + 110
6   com.apple.CoreText                0x0000000110424bf1 TGlyphEncoder::RunUnicodeEncoderRecursively(CTRun*, adopted_t const&, CFRange, TGlyphList<TDeletedGlyphIndex>&, TGlyphList<TDeletedGlyphIndex>&, TFontCascade const*) + 157
7   com.apple.CoreText                0x0000000110424f7c TGlyphEncoder::RunUnicodeEncoder(CTRun*, adopted_t const&, CFRange, TGlyphList<TDeletedGlyphIndex>&, TFontCascade const*) + 100
8   com.apple.CoreText                0x00000001104255e3 TGlyphEncoder::EncodeChars(CFRange, TAttributes const&, TGlyphList<TDeletedGlyphIndex>&, TGlyphEncoder::Fallbacks) + 1187
9   com.apple.CoreText                0x0000000110431741 TTypesetterUniChar::Initialize() + 271
10  com.apple.CoreText                0x0000000110426e9d CTLineCreateWithUniCharProvider + 49
11  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010ca45417 WebCore::ComplexTextController::collectComplexTextRunsForCharactersCoreText(unsigned short const*, unsigned int, unsigned int, WebCore::SimpleFontData const*) + 1687
12  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010ca44bea WebCore::ComplexTextController::collectComplexTextRuns() + 522
13  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010ca449bc WebCore::ComplexTextController::ComplexTextController(WebCore::Font const*, WebCore::TextRun const&, bool, WTF::HashSet<WebCore::SimpleFontData const*, WTF::PtrHash<WebCore::SimpleFontData const*>, WTF::HashTraits<WebCore::SimpleFontData const*> >*, bool) + 476
14  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010ca44649 WebCore::Font::floatWidthForComplexText(WebCore::TextRun const&, WTF::HashSet<WebCore::SimpleFontData const*, WTF::PtrHash<WebCore::SimpleFontData const*>, WTF::HashTraits<WebCore::SimpleFontData const*> >*, WebCore::GlyphOverflow*) const + 57
15  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010d23c9b0 _ZN7WebCoreL9textWidthEPNS_10RenderTextEjjRKNS_4FontEfbb + 256
16  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010d23ac87 WebCore::RenderBlock::LineBreaker::nextLineBreak(WebCore::BidiResolver<WebCore::InlineIterator, WebCore::BidiRun>&, WebCore::LineInfo&, std::__1::pair<WebCore::RenderText*, WebCore::LazyLineBreakIterator>&, WebCore::RenderBlock::FloatingObject*, unsigned int) + 10375
17  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010d2379a3 WebCore::RenderBlock::layoutRunsAndFloatsInRange(WebCore::LineLayoutState&, WebCore::BidiResolver<WebCore::InlineIterator, WebCore::BidiRun>&, WebCore::InlineIterator const&, WebCore::BidiStatus const&, unsigned int) + 4643
18  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010d235d0b WebCore::RenderBlock::layoutRunsAndFloats(WebCore::LineLayoutState&, bool) + 1227
19  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c8a150c WebCore::RenderBlock::layoutInlineChildren(bool, int&, int&) + 1372
20  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c89cec1 WebCore::RenderBlock::layoutBlock(bool, int) + 1249
21  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c89c704 WebCore::RenderBlock::layout() + 52
22  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c89f7e6 WebCore::RenderBlock::layoutBlockChild(WebCore::RenderBox*, WebCore::RenderBlock::MarginInfo&, int&, int&) + 742
23  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c89ebe7 WebCore::RenderBlock::layoutBlockChildren(bool, int&) + 567
24  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c89cee7 WebCore::RenderBlock::layoutBlock(bool, int) + 1287
25  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c89c704 WebCore::RenderBlock::layout() + 52
26  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c89f7e6 WebCore::RenderBlock::layoutBlockChild(WebCore::RenderBox*, WebCore::RenderBlock::MarginInfo&, int&, int&) + 742
27  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c89ebe7 WebCore::RenderBlock::layoutBlockChildren(bool, int&) + 567
28  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c89cee7 WebCore::RenderBlock::layoutBlock(bool, int) + 1287
29  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c89c704 WebCore::RenderBlock::layout() + 52
30  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c89c657 WebCore::RenderView::layout() + 759
31  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c89bb56 WebCore::FrameView::layout(bool) + 1702
32  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c8af699 WebCore::RenderView::updateWidgetPositions() + 233
33  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c9a0fbf WebCore::RenderLayer::scrollTo(int, int) + 287
34  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010d2c96b8 WebCore::ScrollableArea::scrollPositionChanged(WebCore::IntPoint const&) + 56
35  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010d2ca088 WebCore::ScrollAnimator::notifyPositionChanged() + 40
36  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c925c6f WebCore::ScrollableArea::scrollToOffsetWithoutAnimation(WebCore::FloatPoint const&) + 95
37  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010d261053 WebCore::RenderLayer::scrollToOffset(int, int, WebCore::RenderLayer::ScrollOffsetClamping) + 291
38  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010cb5d991 WebCore::RenderMarquee::timerFired(WebCore::Timer<WebCore::RenderMarquee>*) + 657
39  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c8506d4 WebCore::ThreadTimers::sharedTimerFiredInternal() + 148
40  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010d2e5e53 _ZN7WebCoreL10timerFiredEP16__CFRunLoopTimerPv + 51
41  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x000000010b6b3934 __CFRUNLOOP_IS_CALLING_OUT_TO_A_TIMER_CALLBACK_FUNCTION__ + 20
42  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x000000010b6b3486 __CFRunLoopDoTimer + 534
43  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x000000010b693e11 __CFRunLoopRun + 1617
44  com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x000000010b693486 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 230
45  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x0000000112a5c2bf RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 277
46  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x0000000112a6356d ReceiveNextEventCommon + 355
47  com.apple.HIToolbox               0x0000000112a633fa BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInMode + 62
48  com.apple.AppKit                  0x000000010e5a2779 _DPSNextEvent + 659
49  com.apple.AppKit                  0x000000010e5a207d -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 135
50  com.apple.AppKit                  0x000000010e59e9b9 -[NSApplication run] + 470
51  com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010d2bdaaf WebCore::RunLoop::run() + 63
52  com.apple.WebKit2                 0x000000010bfcd8f6 WebKit::WebProcessMain(WebKit::CommandLine const&) + 2586
53  com.apple.WebKit2                 0x000000010bf971dd WebKitMain + 285
54  com.apple.WebProcess              0x000000010ab92e5e 0x10ab92000 + 3678
55  com.apple.WebProcess              0x000000010ab92d80 0x10ab92000 + 3456

Thread 1:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x000000010af6d7e6 kevent + 10
1   libdispatch.dylib                 0x000000010ad52786 _dispatch_mgr_invoke + 923
2   libdispatch.dylib                 0x000000010ad51316 _dispatch_mgr_thread + 54

Thread 2:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x000000010af6d192 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae20594 _pthread_wqthread + 758
2   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae21b85 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 3:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x000000010af6d192 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae20594 _pthread_wqthread + 758
2   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae21b85 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 4:: com.apple.NSURLConnectionLoader
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x000000010af6b67a mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x000000010af6ad71 mach_msg + 73
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x000000010b68b50c __CFRunLoopServiceMachPort + 188
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x000000010b693c74 __CFRunLoopRun + 1204
4   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x000000010b693486 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 230
5   com.apple.Foundation              0x000000010e104fd7 +[NSURLConnection(NSURLConnectionReallyInternal) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 335
6   com.apple.Foundation              0x000000010e0f972a -[NSThread main] + 68
7   com.apple.Foundation              0x000000010e0f96a2 __NSThread__main__ + 1575
8   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae1e8bf _pthread_start + 335
9   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae21b75 thread_start + 13

Thread 5:: com.apple.CFSocket.private
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x000000010af6cdf2 __select + 10
1   com.apple.CoreFoundation          0x000000010b6dcc8b __CFSocketManager + 1355
2   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae1e8bf _pthread_start + 335
3   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae21b75 thread_start + 13

Thread 6:: JavaScriptCore::BlockFree
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x000000010af6cbca __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae22274 _pthread_cond_wait + 840
2   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010c2abf76 WTF::ThreadCondition::timedWait(WTF::Mutex&, double) + 118
3   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010c4cecea JSC::BlockAllocator::blockFreeingThreadMain() + 90
4   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010c4e42df _ZN3WTFL19wtfThreadEntryPointEPv + 15
5   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae1e8bf _pthread_start + 335
6   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae21b75 thread_start + 13

Thread 7:: JavaScriptCore::Marking
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x000000010af6cbca __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae22274 _pthread_cond_wait + 840
2   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010c431b64 JSC::SlotVisitor::drainFromShared(JSC::SlotVisitor::SharedDrainMode) + 212
3   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010c431a46 JSC::MarkStackThreadSharedData::markingThreadMain() + 214
4   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010c4e42df _ZN3WTFL19wtfThreadEntryPointEPv + 15
5   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae1e8bf _pthread_start + 335
6   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae21b75 thread_start + 13

Thread 8:: JavaScriptCore::Marking
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x000000010af6cbca __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae22274 _pthread_cond_wait + 840
2   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010c431b64 JSC::SlotVisitor::drainFromShared(JSC::SlotVisitor::SharedDrainMode) + 212
3   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010c431a46 JSC::MarkStackThreadSharedData::markingThreadMain() + 214
4   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010c4e42df _ZN3WTFL19wtfThreadEntryPointEPv + 15
5   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae1e8bf _pthread_start + 335
6   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae21b75 thread_start + 13

Thread 9:: JavaScriptCore::Marking
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x000000010af6cbca __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae22274 _pthread_cond_wait + 840
2   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010c431b64 JSC::SlotVisitor::drainFromShared(JSC::SlotVisitor::SharedDrainMode) + 212
3   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010c431a46 JSC::MarkStackThreadSharedData::markingThreadMain() + 214
4   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010c4e42df _ZN3WTFL19wtfThreadEntryPointEPv + 15
5   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae1e8bf _pthread_start + 335
6   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae21b75 thread_start + 13

Thread 10:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x000000010af6d192 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae20594 _pthread_wqthread + 758
2   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae21b85 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 11:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x000000010af6d192 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae20594 _pthread_wqthread + 758
2   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae21b85 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 12:: WebCore: LocalStorage
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x000000010af6cbca __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae22274 _pthread_cond_wait + 840
2   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010c2abf3d WTF::ThreadCondition::timedWait(WTF::Mutex&, double) + 61
3   com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010d2f4b21 WTF::PassOwnPtr<WebCore::StorageTask> WTF::MessageQueue<WebCore::StorageTask>::waitForMessageFilteredWithTimeout<bool ()(WebCore::StorageTask*)>(WTF::MessageQueueWaitResult&, bool (&)(WebCore::StorageTask*), double) + 81
4   com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c85282a WebCore::StorageThread::threadEntryPoint() + 154
5   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010c4e42df _ZN3WTFL19wtfThreadEntryPointEPv + 15
6   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae1e8bf _pthread_start + 335
7   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae21b75 thread_start + 13

Thread 13:: WebCore: LocalStorage
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x000000010af6cbca __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae22274 _pthread_cond_wait + 840
2   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010c2abf3d WTF::ThreadCondition::timedWait(WTF::Mutex&, double) + 61
3   com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010d2f4b21 WTF::PassOwnPtr<WebCore::StorageTask> WTF::MessageQueue<WebCore::StorageTask>::waitForMessageFilteredWithTimeout<bool ()(WebCore::StorageTask*)>(WTF::MessageQueueWaitResult&, bool (&)(WebCore::StorageTask*), double) + 81
4   com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c85282a WebCore::StorageThread::threadEntryPoint() + 154
5   com.apple.JavaScriptCore          0x000000010c4e42df _ZN3WTFL19wtfThreadEntryPointEPv + 15
6   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae1e8bf _pthread_start + 335
7   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae21b75 thread_start + 13

Thread 14:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x000000010af6d192 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae20594 _pthread_wqthread + 758
2   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae21b85 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 15:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib            0x000000010af6d192 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae20594 _pthread_wqthread + 758
2   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x000000010ae21b85 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 0 crashed with X86 Thread State (64-bit):
  rax: 0x00007ffbdaccdda0  rbx: 0x00000000636d6170  rcx: 0x00007ffbdac85a50  rdx: 0x000000000000000b
  rdi: 0x000000000000000b  rsi: 0x00007ffbdac85a50  rbp: 0x00007fff6a78be40  rsp: 0x00007fff6a78be00
   r8: 0x00007ffbdac85ab8   r9: 0x00007fff6a78ca10  r10: 0x0000000000000000  r11: 0x0000000000000006
  r12: 0x00007ffbdac85af0  r13: 0x0000000000000001  r14: 0x00007ffbdac85ab0  r15: 0x00007ffbdb9825e0
  rip: 0x00000001103fc05f  rfl: 0x0000000000010287  cr2: 0x0000000000000011
Logical CPU: 0
```
Je ne peux pas mettre tout le code, si une partie manquante est nécessaire n'hésitez pas à me le faire remarquer.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide en espérant que tout s'arrange. ​


----------



## Sly54 (1 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

Puisque ça marche bien dans une autre session, ton application Safari n'a aucun problème. Et comme tu n'as pas d'extensions, le souci peut provenir d'une fichier .plist corrompu ou bien

Pour savoir, va dans *ta* bibliothèque (touche *alt* enfoncée et aller dans le menu Aller du Finder pour voir ta biblio) / et déplaces sur le bureau le dossier Safari (dans lequel il doit y avoir plusieurs fichiers .plist). Relance Safari. Si ça marche bien, remets le document "Bookmarks.plist" à sa place pour retrouver tes signets.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

on peut aussi (et d'abord) tenter la suppression du fichier de préférences :

petite maison / Bibliothèque / Préférences / com.apple.Safari.plist

Quitter Safari, supprimer le fichier (corbeille ou bureau), lancer Safari.

La suppression de ce fichier fait perdre des éléments de configuration de Safari, mais ne touche pas aux signets.


----------



## semhad (1 Mai 2013)

Bonjour Renaud31 et Sly54,

Merci pour votre aide ça a marché. J'ai tenté d'abord de supprimer le fichier que Renaud31 m'a conseillé mais il revenait toujours même si je le mettais à la corbeille.

J'ai ensuite enlevé les fichiers plist dont tu parlais Sly54, tout le fichier revenaient sauf celui des bookmarks. C'est bien le fichier des favoris qui plantait Safari. 

Je l'ai supprimé définitivement car après l'avoir remis comme tu me l'as conseillé, ça replantait. Ce n'est pas une grosse perte puisque Firefox me les a tous copié.

Merci encore pour votre rapide et efficace réponse !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2013)

semhad a dit:


> J'ai tenté d'abord de supprimer le fichier que Renaud31 m'a conseillé mais il revenait toujours même si je le mettais à la corbeille.


Non, il ne "revient" pas : il est re-créé, tout neuf, c'est l'intérêt de la manip : on se débarrasse des erreurs que contenait l'ancien fichier !!


----------



## semhad (1 Mai 2013)

Ok merci pour la précision  mais ça n'avait pas marché. C'est bon à savoir !


----------



## PakPak78 (28 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Voila j'ai acheter hier un MacBook Air sous OS X Yosemite et jai le même soucis " safari a quitté de manière imprévue "
J'ai ouvert une autre session et Safari fonctionne très bien. Je comprends pas pourquoi il veux pas se relancer alors j'ai supprimer " com.apple.Safari.plist "
Que dois-je faire d'autre parce que je vais pas rester sans d'autre navigateur internet ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2014)

en attendant 
via une autre session  et safari qu'y marche , télécharger et installer au moins un ou 2 autres navigateurs ( par exemple Chrome firefox , opera etc)


----------



## PakPak78 (28 Décembre 2014)

Je ne peux pas télécharger dautre navigateur a partir de l'autre session. Je suis bien embêter la !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h13 ----------

Enfaite sur lautre session Safarie ne fonctionne pas. J'étais sur le compte invité

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h20 ----------

Enfaite sur lautre session Safarie ne fonctionne pas. J'étais sur le compte invité


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2014)

un inconvenient du multi postage c'est qu'on court partout
et c'est inutile
faudra se cantonner à l'un ou l'autre des fils , pas les deux !

j'ai répondu encore  sur l'autre avant de voir les changements sur ce fil


----------



## scalp61 (16 Janvier 2015)

PakPak78 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Voila j'ai acheter hier un MacBook Air sous OS X Yosemite et jai le même soucis " safari a quitté de manière imprévue "
> J'ai ouvert une autre session et Safari fonctionne très bien. Je comprends pas pourquoi il veux pas se relancer alors j'ai supprimer " com.apple.Safari.plist "
> Que dois-je faire d'autre parce que je vais pas rester sans d'autre navigateur internet ?
> ...


_______________________________________________________________________


Bonjour,
Tout pareil ou presque ! 
Sur mon Macbook pro d'un coup plus possible d'ouvrir safari même sous session invité ??
Suis aussi sur Yosemite !
Fais toutes les manipes : supprimer " com.apple.Safari.plist " -> pas marché !
Supprimer le dossier safari de la biblio -> pas marché !
Que puis-je faire ???


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2015)

scalp61 a dit:


> Sur mon Macbook pro d'un coup plus possible d'ouvrir safari même sous session invité ??


Ca, c'est plus embêtant
Essaie de réparer les permissions et de faire un démarrage en mode sans échec


----------



## scalp61 (16 Janvier 2015)

Réparer les permissions fait avec onyx pour Yosemite .
Mode sans échec ... comment tu fais sur mac ???


----------



## Sly54 (16 Janvier 2015)

C'est un lien hypertexte que je t'ai mis ci dessus


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2015)

sur macg les trucs en bleu gras sont des liens

autres exemples
-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## scalp61 (17 Janvier 2015)

Ah ! OK merci j'avais pas vu !
J'essaie !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h02 ----------

Donc sa fonctionne en mode sans echec safari tourne correctement !
Que faire maintenant pour le retrouver en mode normal ?
Ah aussi je suis avec un SSD ! au cas ou pour la PRAM !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2015)

scalp61 a dit:


> Donc sa fonctionne en mode sans echec safari tourne correctement !
> Que faire maintenant pour le retrouver en mode normal ?


ben tu redemarres !


----------



## scalp61 (17 Janvier 2015)

oui mais j'ai essayé et ça ne change rien ???

J'ai même réinitialisé le SMC  mais rien ?


----------



## scalp61 (17 Janvier 2015)

scalp61 a dit:


> Ah ! OK merci j'avais pas vu !
> J'essaie !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h02 ----------
> ...



Personne d'a d'idées pour me dépanner SVP ???    :sick:


----------



## scalp61 (18 Janvier 2015)

Donc pour résoudre le problème, j'ai fait simple ... réinstalation de Yosemite avec récupération intégré qui m'a gardé tous mes fichiers et réglages !
Tous re-fonctionne bien ! 
Pensez tout de même à faire un clonage ou une sauvegarde "au cas ou" !!!


----------



## Oct0wpus (25 Février 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de poster ici, car j'ai eu un souci similaire avec safari.
Depuis plusieurs jours, j'ai un bug, soit après quelques minutes de navigation (sur des sites banaux), j'ai un bandeau gris "page actualisée" ou "contenu web safari a quitté de manière imprévue" + le long message d'erreur.. Soit le mac s'éteint complètement sans message d'erreur! Il se rallume de suite..
Dès que je retourne sur internet, ça recommence, ça se rallume encore. Je pensais que c'était safari qui déconnait, donc j'ai installé Chrome, et hop, même souci!
J'avais essayé ce que vous aviez dit précédemment; à savoir Bibliothèque, dossier Safari et là...  je n'ai aucun dossier Safari ! En tapant dans spotlight, je trouve le dossier Safari, mais aucun fichier *.plist* !! Dans le dossier Préférences, je n'ai pas non plus le *com.apple.Safari.plist ...
*
Bref, samedi j'ai contacté le support Apple, il m'ont dit de réinitialiser SMC et PRAM, et ensuite, si bug persistait, de réinstaller OS X (je suis sous Yosemite). J'ai donc utilisé utilitaire de disque au démarrage, effacé mon disque dur comme on m'avait dit, et réinstallé via internet OS X.
Et le bug recommence !

J'en ai eu marre donc ce matin j'ai appelé un réparateur Apple pour savoir ce qu'il en pensait, ce que j'ai retenu de la conversation:
- "c'est bizarre"
- "je sais pas trop, surement carte mère"
- "600 euros"
Ouais, ok... Je suis ravie !

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider à trouver d'où vient ce bug, de manière à m'éviter de changer de carte mère ce serait très très sympa :3...
Je précise également que je regarde parfois des séries en streaming, et que là (2h d'utilisation de l'ordi sans aller sur ces sites: le mac ne s'est pas éteint, mais j'ai eu le "contenu web safari a quitté de manière imprévue" 3 fois)...

D'avance, merci infiniment...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2015)

Oct0wpus a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je me permets de poster ici, car j'ai eu un souci similaire avec safari.
> Depuis plusieurs jours, j'ai un bug, soit après quelques minutes de navigation (sur des sites banals), j'ai un bandeau gris "page actualisée" ou "contenu web safari a quitté de manière imprévue" + le long message d'erreur.. Soit le mac s'éteint complètement sans message d'erreur! Il se rallume de suite........, donc j'ai installé Chrome, et hop, même souci!...


donc ca depasse Safari et le souci est ailleurs
session OS ou mac

déjà faire quelques usuels ( voir en dessous)

et concernant la biblio
ne pas se gourrer de biblio 
c'est la biblio utilisateur ( pas macintosh HD ni systeme)
et elle est masquée

si son raccourci n'est pas déjà dans ta barre laterale finder faut aller au finder
et menu aller + ALT pour l'afficher

----
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions

* verification réparation du volume

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelles que soient les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Oct0wpus (25 Février 2015)

D'accord, merci beaucoup! Effectivement j'ai trouvé le bon dossier Bibliothèque maintenant  Je ne touche pas du tout au dossier Safari alors si ça dépasse cette application ?

Tout est mis à jour,

_"* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelles que soient les mises à jour déjà faites" _
Je ne sais pas faire de citation, désolée...
C'est-à-dire? Je ne comprends pas "combinée"?


J'ai démarré en mode sans échec ce matin, puis redémarré normalement il y a 5 min, et là:

Réparation des permissions : OK

Alors qu'avant il ne voulait pas réparer les permissions..

Par contre vérification de volume...
http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=441949Capture.png
Dans la barre latérale de l'utilitaire, le "petit" Steffou a été vérifié, c'était OK, mais quand j'ai voulu réparer le 1er Steffou, il m'a mis ce message..


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2015)

Oct0wpus a dit:


> D'accord, merci beaucoup! Effectivement j'ai trouvé le bon dossier Bibliothèque maintenant  Je ne touche pas du tout au dossier Safari alors si ça dépasse cette application ?


pas pour l'instant



> _"* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
> et ce quelles que soient les mises à jour déjà faites" _
> Je ne sais pas faire de citation, désolée...
> C'est-à-dire? Je ne comprends pas "combinée"?


les mises à jour combinées comme expliqué c'est UN fichier
il regroupe TOUTES les mises à jour de l'OS, et permet de corriger des erreurs (oublis , mini couacs etc)  des mises à jour faites par petits bouts  étalées dans le temps
pour la derniere en yosemite c'est là
Mise à jour 10.10.2 combinée d’OS X Yosemite



> J'ai démarré en mode sans échec ce matin, puis redémarré normalement il y a 5 min, et là:
> 
> Réparation des permissions : OK
> Vérification du volume : OK
> ...


bon signe

note pour les citations c'est simple
il y a
* le bouton répondre à droite d'un poste ( ca cite "tout" ce poste)

*et ensuite on peut couper ou ajouter d'autres balises de citations via le bouton "inserer" dans la barre de rédaction de poste ( juste à  gauche de  derniere icone dans le cadre avec le smiley, après insertion d'image ou de media)
ou 
*on peut aussi citer plusieurs postes via le bouton +citer


----------



## Oct0wpus (25 Février 2015)

D'accord, merci beaucoup ! Finalement il a bien voulu réparer mon "gros" volume, et là je télécharge la MàJ comme vous avez dit!
J'évite les sites en streaming du coup? Comme ça n'a pas re-buggué depuis tout à l'heure?


----------



## Oct0wpus (25 Février 2015)

D'accord, merci beaucoup ! Finalement il a bien voulu réparer mon "gros" volume, et là je télécharge la MàJ comme vous avez dit!
J'évite les sites en streaming du coup? Comme ça n'a pas re-buggué depuis tout à l'heure?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2015)

Oct0wpus a dit:


> D'accord, merci beaucoup ! Finalement il a bien voulu réparer mon "gros" volume, et là je télécharge la MàJ comme vous avez dit!
> J'évite les sites en streaming du coup? Comme ça n'a pas re-buggué depuis tout à l'heure?


ne mélangeons pas tout

pour l'instant on agit pas à pas

 il est aussi possible que tu aies des saloperies sur ton mac


----------



## Oct0wpus (25 Février 2015)

Voilà, mise à jour terminée, ordi rallumé! Il faut utiliser quel logiciel pour savoir? Ccleaner?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2015)

Oct0wpus a dit:


> Voilà, mise à jour terminée, ordi rallumé! Il faut utiliser quel logiciel pour savoir? Ccleaner?



pour l'instant tu n'as rien dit des résultats
ni du test autre session


----------



## Oct0wpus (25 Février 2015)

Après MàJ: là ça vient de planter, l'ordi s'est rallumé, l'autre session a donné le même bug..


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2015)

en general quand il s'eteint et se rallume tout seul  , il y a un message


----------



## Oct0wpus (25 Février 2015)

Il s'éteint sans message, et quand il se rallume il me met juste "appuyer sur une touche pour redémarrer".
Par contre, quand je rentre mon mot de passe de session, il me met une barre de chargement en bas, qui n'apparaissait pas avant.. D'habitude il m'authentifiait et puis c'est tout, il m'affichait directement mon fond d'écran, alors que là je dois attendre 2-3 minutes avant de l'avoir...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2015)

Oct0wpus a dit:


> Il s'éteint sans message, et quand il se rallume il me met juste "appuyer sur une touche pour redémarrer".
> Par contre, quand je rentre mon mot de passe de session, il me met une barre de chargement en bas, qui n'apparaissait pas avant.. D'habitude il m'authentifiait et puis c'est tout, il m'affichait directement mon fond d'écran, alors que là je dois attendre 2-3 minutes avant de l'avoir...


pas du tout normal
ca pourrait etre signe d'un disque ou mac  à probleme materiel
voire premiers signes de fin de vie du disque


rappel d'une evidence mais tant de gens oublient

* un ordi ou un disque ne sont jamais parfaits ni éternels
une panne ca arrive , voir claquage net sans prévenir
=> on fait *toujours* des sauvegardes externes hors de l'ordi
Souvent , très souvent, voire en permanence
( Time machine bosse en permanence et sauvegarde toutes les heures)

=> donc dans ton cas si tu ne fais pas déjà  , c'est à faire, une habitude à prendre et vite
( time machine , clone bootable ou les 2 sur 2 disques physiques séparés)


----------



## Oct0wpus (25 Février 2015)

Depuis que le bug est apparu j'ai tout mis sur disque dur externe, et je ne sauvegarde que dessus maintenant...
Snif...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2015)

Oct0wpus a dit:


> Depuis que le bug est apparu j'ai tout mis sur disque dur externe, et je ne sauvegarde que dessus maintenant...
> Snif...


pas clair
ne pas confondre sauvegarder ( qui est avoir des doubles ou triples  hors du disque concerné) " et enregistrer sur" (autre disque)  ou bosser directement sur  un autre disque

d'ailleurs comment t'as fait ca?


> j'ai tout mis sur disque dur externe,


il y a des methodes propres
et des méthodes pas du tout completes ( qu ine copient pas des zones entières, et on peut s'en mordre les doigts)


----------



## Oct0wpus (25 Février 2015)

En fait j'avais plus grand chose comme données sur l'ordi déjà (nettoyage de printemps), donc j'ai copié ce qu'il me restait sur disque dur puis sur mon ancien PC. 
Donc là je ne peux rien faire de mon ordi si c'est le disque qui est endommagé ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Février 2015)

Oct0wpus a dit:


> En fait j'avais plus grand chose comme données sur l'ordi déjà (nettoyage de printemps), donc j'ai copié ce qu'il me restait sur disque dur puis sur mon ancien PC.


et copié QUOI?
et sur un PC? windows?


----------



## Sly54 (25 Février 2015)

Oct0wpus a dit:


> Donc là je ne peux rien faire de mon ordi si c'est le disque qui est endommagé ?


Puisque tu as un dd externe, il faudrait (si tu peux) que tu démarres sur ce dd externe et que tu vois si le souci est le même.
Si le souci est toujours là alors il est probable que le problème soir lié à ta machine, pas à ton dd interne.


----------



## Oct0wpus (25 Février 2015)

D'accord, j'essaye ce soir et je vous tiens au courant...


----------



## Oct0wpus (26 Février 2015)

Bonjour,
Même souci en démarrant avec le DDE !


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2015)

sur ce DDE y a quoi?
un OS neuf ou un clone de ton mac?


----------



## Oct0wpus (26 Février 2015)

Il y a un OS Yosemite tout neuf


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2015)

Aie
ca veut donc dire que c'est pas l'OS sur dd interne ou ecritures sur disque interne ( qui seraient les mêmes sur un clone)  ni disque interne

et donc  il y a un probleme avec le mac


----------



## Oct0wpus (26 Février 2015)

Qu'est-ce que je peux faire ..?


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2015)

SI le souci est vraiment materiel
(ce qui semble très  plausible mais pas encore 100% certain)
ce sera SAV

as tu fait un Apple Hardware Test?
( aussi appelé "diagnostics" , selon ancienneté du mac et présence ou non de dvd GRIS à la vente neuve)

info là
OS X Mavericks: Utiliser Diagnostics Apple ou Apple Hardware Test


----------



## Oct0wpus (26 Février 2015)

Non, et j'ai regardé dans la boîte (mac de mi-2012), mais je n'ai aucun CD dedans..


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2015)

donc tu le fais en ligne


----------



## Oct0wpus (26 Février 2015)

Sur ce lien ils ne disent pas comment faire si je n'ai ni Apple Hardware, Apple Diagnostic, ni le CD


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2015)

*Utiliser Apple Hardware Test*

Ouvrez le menu local Action de Visualisation Aide (représentant un engrenage), puis choisissez Imprimer pour imprimer ces instructions.
Déconnectez tous les appareils externes, à l’exception du clavier, de la souris, du moniteur et des haut-parleurs. Si un câble Ethernet ou un lecteur de DVD externe est connecté à l’ordinateur, déconnectez-le.
Redémarrez votre Mac en maintenant la touche D enfoncée.
L’écran de sélection d’Apple Hardware Test doit s’afficher une fois le Mac redémarré. Dans le cas contraire, Apple Hardware Test n’est peut-être pas disponible sur votre Mac. Vous pourrez peut-être lancer Apple Hardware Test depuis Internet.* Reconnectez votre Mac au réseau, puis redémarrez-le tout en maintenant les **touches Option et D enfoncées.*


Lorsque l’écran de sélection d’Apple Hardware Test s’affiche, sélectionnez la langue souhaitée, puis appuyez sur la touche Retour ou cliquez sur la flèche vers la droite.
Lorsque l’écran principal d’Apple Hardware Test s’affiche (au bout de 45 secondes environ), suivez les instructions à l’écran.


----------



## Oct0wpus (26 Février 2015)

Ah merci ! C'est parti..


----------



## Oct0wpus (26 Février 2015)

Commence mal... J'appuie avant l'écran gris du départ. Aucun logo comme indiqué sur le support, j'ai juste "connexion au réseau" donc je rentre le MDP de la box, et depuis 10min, petit rond qui tourne, c'est tout... ça ne me met même pas que je suis connectée


----------



## Oct0wpus (26 Février 2015)

Possible qu'il ait mis mon ordi en QWERTY? si oui comment changer en AZERTY alors qu'aucun drapeau n'apparait sur l'écran?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2015)

Quel modèle de Mac ?

Si tu peux, connecte le en Ethernet (et désactive le wifi).

Wifi = caca, pour tout ce qui concerne AHT, Restaurations, etc...


----------



## Oct0wpus (26 Février 2015)

Effectivement caca car il ne trouve même plus la box ! Impossible de mettre en éthernet, c'est la box du travail (car celle de chez moi arrive samedi...)
C'est un MacBook Pro 2.5GHz i5


----------



## pascalformac (26 Février 2015)

Oct0wpus a dit:


> Effectivement caca car il ne trouve même plus la box ! Impossible de mettre en éthernet, c'est la box du travail (car celle de chez moi arrive samedi...)
> C'est un MacBook Pro 2.5GHz i5


la box au travail

soit c'est une petite entreprise et la box est facilement accessible
soit c'est une grosse entreprise et il y a un ...service informatique
(qui lui sait où sont la ou les box)


----------



## Oct0wpus (26 Février 2015)

C'est une petite ets, la box est juste devant moi, le souci est que la boîte contenant le câble (il faut bien un câble? (mea culpa je suis nulle en informatique)) n'est pas ici, je ne la trouve pas! GRRRrrrr !!!!!


----------



## teo (1 Juin 2015)

J'ai le même problème avec Safari Version 7.1.6 (9537.85.15.3) sous 10.95, quand j'ai de multiples onglets, de façon quotidienne et continuelle depuis une mise à jour cet hiver. Le fait de passer Onyx, Réparer les autorisations ou donner un coup de Diskwarrior et TechTool n'a absolument rien changé.


----------

